
A  Data-Driven Analysis of Workers' Earnings on Amazon Mechanical Turk - federicoponzi
https://arxiv.org/abs/1712.05796
======
sebleon
While $2/hr sounds low for the US, this seems viable in countries with super
low cost of living. I suspect language barriers are holding back more people
from taking advantage of this opportunity.

~~~
spamgirl
80% of mTurk workers are American, thus the problem. Amazon shut off new
signups for international users in 2012, so those who would actually benefit
from the platform's lesser pay can't even work there.

------
anovikov
That sounds like too much, $2 an hour median is more than a median wage in a
ton of medium-developed or even quasi-developed countries (say it is under $3
in Russia and just over $2 in Belarus). Jobs on Mechanical Turk are simple and
nearly everyone mentally healthy can do it. I wonder why wasn't rate driven
much down by people from very poor 3rd world.

~~~
kornish
> nearly everyone mentally healthy can do it

Don't forget they need basically unlimited access to a computer and internet
connection, too. That'll cut down your eligible worker pool a fair bit.

~~~
antirez
Also language barriers, and a fair share probably does not even know that such
opportunity exists.

~~~
tyingq
Given solid English skills and good internet connectivity, things like Fiverr
might be more lucrative.

------
rs86
Data driven analysis.... really????

~~~
danso
> _We recorded 2,676 workers performing 3.8 million tasks on Amazon Mechanical
> Turk._

